# 330 owners - looking for a nice pic of the engine



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Hi all

Looking for a good pic of the 330 engine. 

Thanks :smokin:


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Hi all
> 
> Looking for a good pic of the 330 engine.
> 
> Thanks :smokin: *


Wouldnt you rather a pic under the hood of the Alpina? :angel:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

No. I will see it in vivo soon.

Now BTT please


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

BTT?


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

back to topic


----------



## doeboy (Sep 20, 2002)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Hi all
> 
> Looking for a good pic of the 330 engine.
> 
> Thanks :smokin: *


:dunno:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

I can post one in about 5 hours when I get home...


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Plaz said:


> *I can post one in about 5 hours when I get home... *


Thanks Plaz, I appreciate it.


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

There are a couple of (clean and dirty) engine shots in this old thread


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

JetBlack330i: see, I got the controller or DSC module or whatever it is in the top left in my '01 330Ci...

--Andrew


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

link to BMWWorld.com


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Thanks a bunch !! :bow:


----------



## JetBlack330i (Feb 8, 2002)

ayn said:


> *
> JetBlack330i: see, I got the controller or DSC module or whatever it is in the top left in my '01 330Ci...
> *


That looks like ABS controller/pump.
Wonder why in the 330i that compartment is completely empty.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

That's not the 3.0i engine. The 3.0i does not have roller finger followers. It must be the 3.0d.

edit: ok so the original poster didn't ask for the petrol version specifically...


Cliff3 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

Here's some biggies!
1.


----------



## magbarn (Jan 28, 2003)

2.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Here's a picture of the engine out of the car. It's the M52TU28 but it doesn't look different from the M54B30 in this shot anyway. Notice the pathetic factory exhaust manifold.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

here's another one.


----------



## Matthew330Ci (Sep 9, 2002)

what the hell, i have this on my comp anyway.


----------



## Jspeed (Dec 23, 2001)

Here's the cutaway pic...


----------



## AMB (Jun 13, 2002)

How about one with a GruppeM intake right after a WD-40 bath?


----------



## Jimmy540i.com (Apr 3, 2002)

J/K


----------



## RKT BMR (Sep 7, 2002)

Who can spot what's wrong with this picture?


----------



## pmb1010 (Aug 26, 2002)

RKT BMR said:


> *Who can spot what's wrong with this picture?
> 
> <*


Right half of engine missing? :rofl:


----------



## drmwvr (Feb 21, 2003)

Does anyone know why the 330 has the anti-lock brake module in the location noted below while the 325 does not? Stranger still is the fact that in some of the above pictures, it looks like other 3.0 cars do not have it as well :dunno:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

drmwvr said:


> *Does anyone know why the 330 has the anti-lock brake module in the location noted below while the 325 does not? Stranger still is the fact that in some of the above pictures, it looks like other 3.0 cars do not have it as well :dunno: *


My 03 330Ci does not have that module, JetBlack330i's 330i doesn't have it either.

Some time in late 2000 or early 2001, they got rid of that module and it must've been integrated with the computer or it's somewhere else... the .org regulars here would know... My 01 330Ci was a 7/00 production, one of the first 330... all the 328's had that also, and I'm sure the 323 did as well... Not sure about the 325's...

--Andrew


----------

